
Call of Duty Modern Warfare aims to be most realistic war game on the market - antongribok
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2019/video-games/call-of-duty-modern-warfare-behind-the-scenes/
======
sitzkrieg
call of duty realistic? that's comedic really, what does that make arma3?!

------
GrumpyNl
As long as you cant get hurt, it doesnt come close.

~~~
EpicEng
Which "war [video] games" that are "on the market" are you playing exactly?

